# The dreaded 'Crazy Frog' game...



## dwndrgn (Jul 5, 2005)

gaminatrix.com is reporting that everyone's 'favorite' (not) frog will be in a new PS2 game.  Article here:

http://www.gameinatrix.com/news+article.storyid+1345.htm


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 5, 2005)

<calls 47> hello i would like to put out a contract on the designers of the crazyfrog game please.


----------



## Calis (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll chip in some dollars for 47.

the game wont sell, plain and simple.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 6, 2005)

Please lord no!


----------



## Azash (Jul 6, 2005)

How can a game about a stupid annoying frog sell, I've not met a single person who likes that bloody frog!The gam will simply not sell


----------



## kaneda (Jul 6, 2005)

The game will sell. There are people out there who LOVE that frog. Thats why he made it to number 1 and why there are so many ringtones out there. I saw someone buying a crazy frog t-shirt yesterday!!! 

Think we're just going to have to accept that the crazy frog isn't going away for a long long time.


----------



## Calis (Jul 6, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> The game will sell. There are people out there who LOVE that frog. Thats why he made it to number 1 and why there are so many ringtones out there. I saw someone buying a crazy frog t-shirt yesterday!!!
> 
> Think we're just going to have to accept that the crazy frog isn't going away for a long long time.



weigh up spending $20 on a t-shirt and $100 on a game.

it wont sell.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 6, 2005)

I have Sean a poster of the frog and am going to buy it so I can shoot hole though his stupid head with my bb guns


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jul 6, 2005)

Good idea!

/prepares to shoot crazy frog with a crossbow through the foot so he stands still while I bash him over the head...


----------



## Calis (Jul 6, 2005)

forget gta making people kill, i can see a mass wave of frog killings soon.


----------

